# Third Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride Dec 4th



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

It's about that time of year again, Time to dust off your Colsons, show them off and roll with the Cyclone Coasters around beautiful Long Beach,CA! The past two years we've seen some AMAZING Colsons pulled out of collections like the uber rare '36 Commanders, '38 Imperial, lovely ladies Vogues, grill tanks & the "down & dirty" workhorse double-bars. Can't wait to see what shows up this time! Be it something never seen before on the streets of LB, or your pieced together and crusty daily rider. If Colson built it, I wanna see it!
 Links to previous rides:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-colson-invasion-feeler.58098/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2nd-annual-coasters-colson-ride-dec-6th-2015.78786/


----------



## the2finger (Nov 21, 2016)

HEY! WADDABOUT EVANS?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2016)

the2finger said:


> HEY! WADDABOUT EVANS?



No problem! Whatcha got?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2016)

Who else is going & what are you riding???


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 386203



YES!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 22, 2016)

The one and only 36 Wingfoot will always be at all Colson rides!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2016)

I love this ride.
Amazing bikes. 
I will ride my 1936 Packard LWB single bar Roadster.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh man Im getting old! I completely forgot that Dec. 3rd is my B-day!!! Colson B-day ride!!! Hell yeah!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2016)

One more mocked up. Hoping to borrow another saddle, need to glue up some new tires and work on the fork a bit.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2016)

Any shirts?????


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Any shirts?????



Maybe....Due to Mike's spill a couple weeks ago, artwork has been delayed. Hoping Mike feels well enough to finish up in time for the ride. If not, we'll still make a run and let you guys know.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks, hope Mike gets better.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 386203



Very nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Joe! Your '36 is gonna have some company this Sunday! Sorry for the dark pics. Gets dark early.


 


@Joe Buffardi


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 27, 2016)

Sweet!!!!! Right on!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Pretty crusty, but hoping to get another one ready for Sunday's ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty crusty, but hoping to get another one ready for Sunday's ride.



Is this the same bike pictured in the dark Sunday?
I want one....


----------



## the2finger (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll b there


----------



## the2finger (Nov 30, 2016)

With my Sabre


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Is this the same bike pictured in the dark Sunday?
> I want one....



Both are '36 LWB Double bars. The black one(in the dark pics) is equipped with deeeeep Wald fenders,Colson guard, a Torrington deco stem but no lights at all. The one on the stand has shallow fenders,no guard but equipped with a  Delta frontloader and Defender.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2016)

A couple better pics.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 1, 2016)

I just love these roadsters. So plain but yet so cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> I just love these roadsters. So plain but yet so cool.



Totally. I started out with a primered 36 double bar, but quickly fell in love with the super deluxe 36 & 37's and forgot about the double bars. Now that I have my tanked straightbar '37, I have a new appreciation for these simple bikes with great lines. Can't wait to ride is this weekend and hoping I have someone to ride the crusty one. Unfortunately Steve will be out of town & unable to ride the racer. I'll bring it anyway for a few pics at Portfolios before we take off. I haven't seen another, so I'm guessing there aren't too many out there. It's a '39, but similar to this from the '36 catalog.


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2016)

Soooo.....everyone ready for tomorrow's ride??? Here's one you'll see there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)

So who's riding a Colson today?????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

Have a great ride today, did any shirts get made for this?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Have a great ride today, did any shirts get made for this?




They are not made yet but they will be as soon as Mike finishes the artwork.
Teaser scribbles to show he is drawing well...


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 4, 2016)

Does he ever scribble bad?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollin' deep!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)

Started the day with a flat before the bikes were even unloaded, but was quickly forgotten with all these killer Colsons to gawk over!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome turnout guys, I see Marty made it too!


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2016)

Another good turnout and a really nice day.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Awesome turnout guys, I see Marty made it too!









Yes! Marty riding a 36 Colson Commander
I rode my 36 Packard


----------



## Pedal pushers (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who joined in the fun and made this another great success! I can't think of a better way to spend the day than surrounded by good friends riding Colsons! We got to see some great bikes that haven't seen pavement for a long time, as well as some new acquisitions. Can't wait to see what next year's ride brings! See you then!
  Special thanks to Steve (Velocipedist) who was right there to help with his roadside assistance in swapping out a tube in record time. Without him, we would've been late to the ride(as always). Also wanted to thank Jon(Vintage Paintworx) who agreed to ride a bike whose last nut was tightened at 3:30 this morning with no more than a 1 block long test ride[emoji15].


----------

